

China's Brewing Crisis Is a Thousand Times Greece's - ytNumbers
http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2015/08/25/chinas-brewing-crisis-is-a-thousand-times-greeces/

======
hadeharian
It's incredibly stupid how this article bashes overall implementation, rather
than detail of implementation. Detail of implementation should matter 1000
times more. And let's face it, as a country China is a wreckless teenager. It
has not had the time to form good economic policy with investors from every
country throwing it wads of cash.

------
tedunangst
And... what? China has a state controlled economy. That's the entire article?

~~~
brownbat
I felt the same way until I found the subtle "continue" button just before you
scroll down to the next article.

I like a lot about the site's design, but if readers regularly miss 2/3rds of
the content... something bad is happening.

~~~
Hates_
That really is horrible design. I completely missed that. I really wish sites
would stop spreading articles over multiple pages.

